# Heterochaeta Orientalis cat eye mantis giant african stick mantis enclosure



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 31, 2021)

Here is my heterochaeta orientalis enclosure so far, any advice on what to add, remove, and/or change? 

Ps. The skull at the bottem is a small rabbit skull if that helps at all with the dementions. It will hold one adult mantis, gender still unknown.


----------



## lizzie (Feb 5, 2021)

It's hard to see the skull in order the judge the dimensions. Do you have that actual measurements? Cat eyes get super long so I would be worried about the width when they're trying to turn around.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

i agree with lizzie and make sure that they can climb the surface of the jar!


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah my first two thoughts were it looks like a good setup, but then it looks a bit small. Remember the rule where the diameter is supposed to be twice the size of the mantis (doesn't look like that might be the case) and the height thrice the mantids length. I've always thought that rule was a little bit...pushing it. I guess why thats good to keep in mind those are like the absolute minimums. I like them to have at least 3 times their length for diameter (or length and width for rectangular prisms) as a minimum. (Remember, all the rules are really rule of thumbs!)

In my experience this is because they tend to get eye rub in smaller enclosures. (Like every time I've put one in too small an enclosure for a molt or longer they come out with a little eye rub. I've since stuck to larger setups, and taking them out of Tupperware containers sooner.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2021)

good for smaller nymphs, but you do need a larger enclosure. good luck


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Feb 16, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> i agree with lizzie and make sure that they can climb the surface of the jar!






lizzie said:


> It's hard to see the skull in order the judge the dimensions. Do you have that actual measurements? Cat eyes get super long so I would be worried about the width when they're trying to turn around.






Mantid-Tim said:


> Yeah my first two thoughts were it looks like a good setup, but then it looks a bit small. Remember the rule where the diameter is supposed to be twice the size of the mantis (doesn't look like that might be the case) and the height thrice the mantids length. I've always thought that rule was a little bit...pushing it. I guess why thats good to keep in mind those are like the absolute minimums. I like them to have at least 3 times their length for diameter (or length and width for rectangular prisms) as a minimum. (Remember, all the rules are really rule of thumbs!)
> 
> In my experience this is because they tend to get eye rub in smaller enclosures. (Like every time I've put one in too small an enclosure for a molt or longer they come out with a little eye rub. I've since stuck to larger setups, and taking them out of Tupperware containers sooner.






hibiscusmile said:


> good for smaller nymphs, but you do need a larger enclosure. good luck


For sure! Looks like it is about 12" wide but I do have a backup 10 gal tank i put on the side so it's bigger. I'll probably only house 1 in this enclosure for now then get a friend for them and move to the next size up in the tankas soon as I can get another. As for sticks, I decided to add some more going to the top. Thank you so much, I appreciate all the help.


----------

